# forearm soreness after shooting alot of arrows



## Jimmy Miller (Aug 2, 2015)

I recently shot a 900 on Saturday and 600 on Sunday. After the shoot had ended on Sunday I notice my forearm near my elbow was in pain and I had weakness in my grip of my bow hand. It has now gone on for two more days. It almost feels like tennis elbow. I do not know if I changed my grip, draw or what would have caused it. I normally shot 150 to 200 arrows each day of the week end, and 50 4 days a week. I was wondering if any one had any suggestions. I had switched from a caliper, wrist release to a thumb a couple of months ago. I may have to switch back if this continues. I am into archery only a few months and would welcome any advice.


Jimmy


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

sounds like you are overusing the extensor muscles of your forearm
Is your hand relaxed or are you trying too hard to get that perfect 45% knuckle angle?
Are you grabbing the bow too tight or thrusting your fingers straight out when at draw?
Is the poundage a bit too high?
if it is your bow elbow, changing releases may not help. anyway ice, rest and advil are the usual ways to go.
MLC


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with the doc, definately something with your grip that is causing you to overuse that muscle group. When you go back to shooting after a little time off and after following the doc's recommendations, you may also want to consider using one of those forearm braces you can get at the local drug store while you sort out your grip issues. 

It's still going to be ouchy for a few weeks, but one day you'll wake up and the discomfort will suddenly be gone if you take getting back to shooting slowly and provide some support to your forearm while doing it.


----------



## griffga (Oct 11, 2015)

When you draw do you feel tension in your back between the shoulder blades? I noticed when I first started I was using my bicep a lot which made it harder to relax the forearm.


----------

